# Hydra Haunt 2018



## Daveb610 (Apr 7, 2012)

This year we set up a hydra monster for the ToTs, building on some of the lessons we learned from the dragon we made a few years ago. Big hit and lots of fun!


----------



## Daveb610 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Daveb610 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, nice work


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that is something completely different!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very cool! I'll bet the kids loved it!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

THAT is cool! Where did you buy your "water" look lighting?


----------



## Daveb610 (Apr 7, 2012)

The blue shimmer in the background is from a floodlight I think I got at Home Depot. The green lights dancing around on the heads is from one of those mini-laser party lights. I got that at Spencer's years ago but I think they are sold online now.


----------

